# Ahem... Ultima Forever



## tommers (Jul 14, 2012)

Fuck you Bioware. Fuck you.

http://ultimaforever.com/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 14, 2012)

Diablo Ultima?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2012)

Pain. Anger. Resentment. Bitterness. Despair.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Pain. Anger. Resentment. Bitterness. Despair.


The new Virtues.


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2012)

Come on, it's not that bad. You can be a fighterman. Or a magicman.  And it's real time. No turns!  And there's a proper bioware story so you know exploring emotions and stuff.

And it's free to play so you can choose which micro transactions to involve yourself with if you want to see anything past the first hour.

Yay.!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2012)

Goodbye life part 94


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw some quotes from this article on 'another forum' and thought they were a piss take.  But no. Apparently they were real.

http://m.kotaku.com/5925250/ultima-...boot-with-ultima-forever-quest-for-the-avatar

Not enough :facepalms:


----------



## Cid (Jul 15, 2012)

> We've basically taken the Batman reboot option. The Spider-Man reboot option.







			
				On Ultima IV said:
			
		

> I know it's supposed to be brilliant, but it's incomprehensible!






> I mean, I'm aware that _Battleship Potemkin_ defined modern cinema, but it's not a great view. You watch it and go, 'it's black and white and a bit crap, I'd rather watch something else.






> I could do the quest to kill the giant and go and kill the dragon and kill the necromancer to get the rights to go and have my boat made... or I could give them a buck and just have the boat. And I want a boat, because I want to go and sail around the oceans. I don't want to wait. I want a boat NOW.




Just... w... why? Does anyone have this Barnett fellow's address?


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2012)

I liked those,  and also the one about combat now being clicky and fluid as opposed to tactical and mind numbing.  

Great stuff. Really nailed their audience.


----------



## Ultima13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Pain. Anger. Resentment. Bitterness. Despair.


Ultima Forever: Quest for the Avatar will be free to download on both PC and iPad. It generates revenues through the sales of ingame virtual items.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 16, 2012)

You don't have to play it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2012)

lady british?

Richina  Garriott ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2012)

although that's about 9


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2012)

Ultima13 said:


> Ultima Forever: Quest for the Avatar will be free to download on both PC and iPad. It generates revenues through the sales of ingame virtual items.





We know.

Are you able to respond to questions about things other than ultima?  Other EA products perchance?

When is the next FIFA out siri?


----------

